# 40G Breeder terrarium



## kev_n_gina (Jan 21, 2013)

2nd attempt at a terrarium. This on eis a 40G breeder I had that I did not want to do a background in due to I may want it for something else down the road...you never know. 

Anyway for just a basic build I am all around pretty happy with it. I am still pretty nw so I am nit going crazy with exotic plants. Just stuff I am pickinf up at local nurseries. I mixed my own soil off a few differant recipies on the net and what I could get locally. The soil has been seeded with som pringtails and whiie Isopods there is also some "wood lice" looking stuff that has been on the one piece of wood on the left.











I am open to critisizm and opinions


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

what type of moss? and where'd you get it?


----------



## kev_n_gina (Jan 21, 2013)

The moss I have had growing for about 2 years from moss recieved growing on the spagnum moss I recieved a carno plant in. I hesitate to say it is spagnum but I believe that it is spagnum just that it is growing under 2 qty 96watt power compact 10,oooK

When you look close at it it looks like long fiber spagnum but really short.....


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks good... What are you putting in there?


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the stones, where did you get them?


----------



## kev_n_gina (Jan 21, 2013)

TInc Inferalanis I have 3 they are very bold and out often so I thnk they will work great in there

the rocks I got from the local landscaper. they are river rock...great mix of sizes all rounded and smooth. Use them in fish tanks and frog tanks and just about everything I do. ! bag had a ton in there.


----------



## rackodac (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the build, backgrounds arent always needed to be a successful build


----------

